# جهاز autoclave - Boxer -200/10l



## المسيكتابي (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
 الرجاء مدنا بمعلومات عن كيفية تشغيل الجهاز .ومخطط الجهاز (كتلوج +مخطط كهربي)
 وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

هذا جهاز يسمى Steam Sterlization بمعنى اخر التعقيم باستخدام البخار بداية يجب ان تعلم ان هناك جزء خاص يقوم بتوليد البخار يسمى Steam Generator


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

بعد ان يتم توليد البخار يتم ادخاله الى منطقة تسمى Jacketوهي المنطقة المحيطة بمكان وضع الادوات المراد تعقيمها (chamber)وفائدة الجزء الخارجي هي كخزان احتياط للبخار وكذلك تسخين الجزء الداخلي Chamber لمنع حدوث التكاثف للبخار في الداخل وتبليل الادوات حيث يدخل البخار من منطقة Jacket الى منطقة Chamberعن طريق صمام يسمى Inlet Vaveوكذلك يوجد في الداخل صمام يسمى Water Steam Trapeصمام صائد البخار


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

اذ يقوم بعملية طرد الماء من داخل Chamber To Drainوبعد طرد الماء تبدا درجة الحرارة بالارتفاع في داخل Chamberوكذلك الضغط وتستمر عملية الادخال للبخار الى ان تصل درجة الحرارة الى 121 درجة او 134 درجة وضغط مقدارة 1.2 بار او 2.1 بار على التوالي وعند الوصول لهذه المرحلة تبدا عملية التعقيم التي تسمى Sterilization Stageوبعد انتهاء فترة التعقيم التي تستمر لفترة قصيرة تبدا مرحلة طرد البخار من داخل Chamber الى Drainوهي ما تسمى مرحلة التجفيف Exhust Phaseويجب الانتباه الى عدم فتح الباب الا حينما يصبح الضغط داخل Chamberمساوي للضغط الجوي خوفا من حدوث انفجار وكذلك من وساءل الامان في هذا الجهاز وجود صمام Safety Valveاذا زاد الضغط داخل Chamberعن الحد المسموح به يفتح ويفرغ البخار للخارج.


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

هناك منحنى يجب التركيز عليه لانه يمثل المراحل المختلفة التي تمر بها عملية التعقيم


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

How Steam Enters the Chamber - The steam is generated in a boiler located in Engineering (unless the facility is using a self generating steam sterilizer). The steam travels through high pressure steam lines to Sterile Processing. The steam enters the sterilizer from the top of the jacket which surrounds the chamber. The jacket provides strength to the chamber and insulates the chamber preventing the formation of condensate. As long as the steam supply is "on", there should be steam in the jacket and heat inside the chamber. (Most sterilizer manufacturers require that there be 60-80 pounds of steam pressure in the steam supply line. There is a gauge behind the sterilizer to record the steam line pressure.) The steam remains in the jacket, ready to be used when a cycle is started. When a cycle is started, the steam enters the chamber from the back through a baffle plate. This plate disperses the steam throughout the chamber. The air inside the chamber and packs is pulled in through a vacuum (in pre-vacuum sterilizers) or pushed out by the steam through gravity pull until all the air is removed. The steam continues to flow into the chamber and out through the chamber drain line (located on the bottom of the chamber, usually in the front). The steam continues down the drain line to the steam trap (also known as thermostatic valve). This valve remains open as long as the air is passing by it. However, once the valve senses steam passing by, the valve closes; this permits the steam to now build up inside the chamber. The steam then enters the packs. Once the packs are heated up and saturated with steam, the sterilizer starts timing the cycle. The timing is the "exposure or sterilization" time selected. This is the time when the microorganisms are being killed and is the most critical part of the cycle. When the exposure time is completed, the steam trap valve opens and the sterilizer exhausts the steam through the steam trap. Then the drying phase starts.

There are three main phases to steam sterilization:

Conditioning phase: During this phase, air is removed from the sterilizer chamber and steam is injected. In gravity-displacement cycles, the steam passively displaces the air through a port or drain in the bottom of the sterilizer. In pre-vacuum steam cycles, air is actively removed by one or more vacuum excursions. During this phase, the packs within the sterilizer are gradually heated by the steam. The length of the conditioning phase varies with the materials in the load and is controlled by the sterilizer.

Sterilization/exposure/"holding" phase: In this phase, the prescribed exposure temperature is maintained for the prescribed amount of time. For example, if the sterilizer is set for a 4-minute exposure, the load will be held for 4 minutes at the set temperature. 

Exhaust phase: After the exposure phase, steam is exhausted from the sterilizer through the chamber drain line. 
After the steam has been exhausted, the sterilizer goes into the drying phase of the cycle, which typically lasts about 30 minutes. To achieve drying in a pre-vacuum steam sterilizer, filtered air is drawn into the chamber. In a gravity-displacement sterilizer, the heat in the chamber walls causes moisture to evaporate. For drying of wrapped items, gravity displacement dries poorly as compared to pre-vacuum sterilizers. 
The minimum exposure times, temperatures, and pressures for steam sterilization of wrapped items are as follows:

Pre-vacuum steam, 4 minutes at 270F (132C) and 28 to 30 pounds per square inch (psi)

Pre-vacuum steam, 3 minutes at 275F (135C) and 28 to 30 psi

Gravity-displacement steam, 30 minutes at 250F (121C) and 15 psi

Gravity-displacement steam, 15 to 25 minutes at 270F (132C) and 27 psi

Gravity-displacement steam, 10 minutes at 275F (135C) and 30 psi 
Again, these are minimum exposure times. The device manufacturer's written instructions for exposure time and other parameters should always be followed. Any exposure time less than the minimums should be questioned.


Steam quality - The quality of the steam supplied to the sterilizer is important to successful sterilization and effective drying. Steam quality is a measure of the relative dryness of the steam. Ideally, the incoming steam should be at least 97% dry saturated steam and at most 3% entrained water (AAMI ST79:2006). However, the moisture ******* of steam is important to the transfer of heat to items being sterilized. When items are placed inside the sterilizer, they are at room temperature (cool). When the hot steam makes contact with the cool items, condensation forms and energy (in the form of heat) is released, heating up the packs. Therefore, steam sterilization occurs by condensation. 

"Superheating" of steam occurs when "saturated steam at any given temperature is subjected to a higher temperature . . . This occurs when heat is added to dry steam in the absence of water" (Perkins, 1982). In other words, the steam is "dried out." Without the moisture, the effect is that of dry heat sterilization, which not only can overheat the materials but also could result in ineffective sterilization.

For sterilization to occur, the steam must make direct contact with all surfaces of the device. Air is an enemy to the steam sterilization process because air and steam do not mix. Therefore, it is essential that all the air be removed from the chamber and packages. If air is entrapped in a package, the steam will not be able to get inside (think of the concept that "no two objects can occupy the same place at the same time"). Complete air removal is important because air will interfere with steam contact with the device. In a pre-vacuum cycle, the sterilizer draws one or more vacuums; i.e., a pump "sucks out" the air from the chamber and the packs. After air removal, the steam heats up the load to the temperature set on the sterilizer. The steam transfers its latent heat energy to the items inside the sterilizer. When this energy transfer occurs, the steam condenses and becomes water.


DRYING 

Drying is critical to sterility maintenance. If packages are still moist when the sterilizer door is opened, bacteria can land on the packages and "wick" or travel inside the package. Drying time depends on several factors: 
The device manufacturer's instructions

The sterilizer manufacturer's instructions

The age of the sterilizer

The packaging system used (e.g., drying time is typically longer for containerized items than for wrapped items)

The weight and configuration of the sets

The loading configuration of the sterilizer 
Regardless of the method of air removal, the air and steam exit through the chamber drain, a small opening usually located in the front of the sterilizer chamber on the chamber floor. A basket inside the drain collects lint and other debris. This basket must be cleaned out daily (by flushing it with running water or using a brush to remove the debris) to prevent clogging of the drain line. A clogged drain line can contribute to wet packs.

Wet Packs - Wet packs represent one of the greatest problems in sterility maintenance. Both AORN and AAMI do not the use of an item that is wet at the end of the steam sterilization cycle, even if it is inside a rigid container (AAMI ST79:2006; AORN, 2006). Wet packs can be caused by a number of problems, including:

Clogged drain lines

Improperly drained steam supply lines

Incorrect loading of the sterilizer (e.g., items are packed too tightly on the cart or placed incorrectly on the cart)

Incorrect packaging materials or methods

Insufficient drying time

Sets or trays that are too heavy

Incorrect configuration of instrument sets 
Whenever wet packs occur, a complete investigation of the causes must be conducted and corrective actions implemented.

Most CS/SPDs are faced with heavy and/or multi-level sets, which make drying difficult. The use of rigid container systems and heavy wrapping materials can also impede drying. It is the responsibility of the facility to ensure that sets and other packaged items can be dried after sterilization in the sterilizers being used. The heaviest sets should be selected and then sterilized, dried, and cooled. The sets should then be opened and inspected for moisture on the instruments, a wet or moist towel (if used inside the set), or visible water. None of these scenarios is acceptable. If a problem is noted, the first step is to check the configuration of the set (i.e., how the instruments are arranged in the set). If the instruments are well distributed within the set, then the next thing to try is preconditioning of the load. Preconditioning is done by placing the load in the sterilizer, closing the door, and waiting 10 to 15 minutes before initiating the cycle. (An egg timer can be used as a reminder to start the cycle.) The preconditioning process heats up the instruments (from the jacket heat in the sterilizer) and reduces the amount of condensate formed. Another thing to try is to extend the drying time of the cycle in 10-minute increments (unless the drying time is already set at 30 to 40 minutes). If these procedures do not solve the wetness problem, then it will be necessary to divide the set into smaller sets. The testing should be documented (type of set tested, date of testing, test results, and name or other identifier of the person who performed the testing). Repeat testing is not required unless changes are made to the set. 
Loading the Sterilizer - When loading steam sterilizers, instrument sets in mesh-bottom pans or in perforated metal trays should be placed flat on the sterilizer rack. The mesh bottom of the pan or the perforations in the tray permit air removal and steam penetration in this position (provided that the perforations are large enough). Instrument sets in solid-bottom Mayo trays should be tilted on their edge (side) to permit condensate to run off. All items should be loosely loaded. Multiple similar items (e.g. towel packs) should be loaded so you could put your fist between the packs. In mixed loads containing basins and line packs, place the line items on the top shelf and metal items on bottom to prevent condensate from over wetting packs which will interfere with drying. Any item that can retain moisture (e.g. basin) should be tilted on its side to permit the condensate to run off.


----------



## فداء (11 أغسطس 2008)

منقول للامانه


----------



## nido2000 (17 أبريل 2010)

*أستفسار عن شركات التعقيم بواسطة البخار*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 

أخواني المشرفين والأعضاء المحترمين

أنا أخوكم عضو جديد في المنتدى وقد أعجبني الموقع وأتمنا أن أكون عضو فعال معكم-
في الحقيقة أنا أعمل مسؤول مشتريات في مصنع ينتج المفارش ورادء الجراحين ذات الإستخدام المرة الواحدة فقط ، منذ 6 سنوات-
ونحن نستخدم الغرف الكبيرة للتعقيم التجاري ولكن بواسطة غاز Ethylene Oxide
لذلك أريد أن أقدم للمصنع الذي أعمل به الأسلوم الأمن للبيئة والأوفر مادياً وهو التعقيم بطرقة البخار

لذلك أرجو من سعادتكم مساعدتي في معرفة الشركات التى تبيع غرف تعقيم كبيرة بواسطة البخار

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

أخوكم وليد فاروق


----------



## nido2000 (17 أبريل 2010)

*أستفسار عن شركات التعقيم بواسطة البخار*

أخواني المشرفين والأعضاء المحترمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرجو رجاء حار جداً نزويدي بشركات تصنع غرف تعقيم كبيرة بواسطة البخار
وذلك للتعقيم التجاري -

 ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

 أخوكم وليد فاروق


----------



## ahmadba (18 أبريل 2010)

الانسة فداء مشكورة على توضيحك بالفعل لديك معلومات ممتازة و دقيقة عن اجهزة التعقيم بالبخار
الاخ نيدو المواد المخصصة للاستخدام مرة واحدة لا تعقم بالبخار لانها تتأثر بالحرارة و تتلف 
عليك بالاستمرار بالتعقيم بالغاز او البلازما
مع احتساب الاوفر تكلفة للشركة


----------



## عالم التقني (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم

ولكن سؤال المهم هل يمكن لشخص ان يصمم الجهاز؟؟؟؟؟


----------

